# Cheeky and ChaChi



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)

*Here are pictures of my two cockatiels, Cheeky (female) and ChaChi (male).*

* Cheeky:*



















* ChaChi*


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)

*Cheeky and ChaChi:*


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi Chris welcome to the forum  Cheeky and ChaChi are a gorgeous pair, thanks for sharing pic's of them, we love pictures here


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Cheeky and ChaChi are so beautiful! 
I love the 3rd picture of ChaChi - I think it was the angle it was taken hehe!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

They are a beautiful couple! Cheeky looks like she smiles in her pics with her eyes! Pretty babies!


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

WOW those are great pictures....I love your birds...so cute!!!!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

LOL!!! I love that photo where the budgie is popping his head into the photo. Cheeky and ChaChi are beautiful.


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm glad you like them


----------

